# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  نحوه ايجاد يك user جديد

## سیروس مقصودی

با سلام 
من در SqlServer 2008R2 ميخواهم يك user جديد ايجاد كنم  ولي پيغام زير ظاهر ميشود . علتش چيست ؟

با تشكر

----------


## khoshblagh

https://ignaciosalom.com/2016/06/04/...dation-failed/


> با سلام 
> من در SqlServer 2008R2 ميخواهم يك user جديد ايجاد كنم  ولي پيغام زير ظاهر ميشود . علتش چيست ؟
> 
> با تشكر

----------


## markazeahan

شما ادمین نیستین
به همین خاطر بهتون این خطا را میده

کپ جوشی

----------

